# Bulk loading question



## Patrick (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got back in B&W after dipping into the D-SLR lifestyle for a bit.
I've been looking at some bulk rolls of film and was wondering just how many frames and/or rolls can you get from a 100' roll?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ferny (Aug 14, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=146384&highlight=bulk+loader#post146384

Strange what you remember sometimes, isn't it? 


Where is Matt?!?!?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 14, 2005)

The standard 36 frame 35mm film is about 1.6 to 1.7 meters long.
100' is approximately 30m.
Therefore 100' will yield approximately 17 rolls of 36 exposure film.
The main drawback with bulk film is scratches occuring during loading.
Bulk film loaders are notorious for damaging film, and you can put scratches on it by running it through the cassette light trap too.
Buy the best quality bulk film loader you can afford and give everything a thorough clean before use.
Or you can roll the film by hand in total darkness - which is what I used to do.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=146384&highlight=bulk+loader#post146384
> 
> Strange what you remember sometimes, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 

Yea...and too bad it doesn't have anything to do with the actual question asked.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Hertz.

I have my eye on a Lloyd model http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=WishList.jsp&A=details&Q=&sku=31737&is=REG 
The Watson model 100 kinda looked cheap in the photo's.

wow 17 rolls....that sure does bring the cost down more than a bit from shooting rolls.


----------



## ferny (Aug 16, 2005)

Patrick said:
			
		

> Yea...and too bad it doesn't have anything to do with the actual question asked.


Yeah, I noticed that after I posted it. 
Still, at least now you know how many you can fit into a cartridge now. Oh, go on, tell me you already knew.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 16, 2005)

I've got 4 Lloyd's bulk loaders, and have been scratch free for miles of bulk loaded film.  I've always had great results, so I have never tried another brand.  Mr. Lloyd used to make them in his garage, but he died in the 1990s, and his widow sold the manufacturing gear, patents, etc... to some bigger photo supply company (I can't remember who).  Hopefully they are still making them with the same attention to quality that Mr. Lloyd did.

If you are going to shoot a lot of film, bulk loading will pay off the loader pretty quickly.  When shooting bulk loaded film always reshoot the last frame at the end of a  roll, because it will be probably be light struck from the loading process.  Also tape the cassettes together to insure that they don't pop apart.  When brand new the cassettes are pretty reliable, but after you've pried the ends off a few times they can get loose.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that after I posted it.
> Still, at least now you know how many you can fit into a cartridge now. Oh, go on, tell me you already knew.


 
sorry if I sounded like a smart@#! wasn't my intent


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I've got 4 Lloyd's bulk loaders, and have been scratch free for miles of bulk loaded film. I've always had great results, so I have never tried another brand. Mr. Lloyd used to make them in his garage, but he died in the 1990s, and his widow sold the manufacturing gear, patents, etc... to some bigger photo supply company (I can't remember who). Hopefully they are still making them with the same attention to quality that Mr. Lloyd did.
> 
> If you are going to shoot a lot of film, bulk loading will pay off the loader pretty quickly. When shooting bulk loaded film always reshoot the last frame at the end of a roll, because it will be probably be light struck from the loading process. Also tape the cassettes together to insure that they don't pop apart. When brand new the cassettes are pretty reliable, but after you've pried the ends off a few times they can get loose.


 
Good to know Thanks!  For the price diff. I may give the Lloyd's a try.


----------

